# Bio-Boost



## Geradmg513 (Oct 26, 2012)

Has anyone ever used Bio-Boost from Jacks Pets/Jacks Aquarium &Pets? I got my tank set up and I started my cycle process and I used that and a dechlorinator but the bio boost has,made my water very cloudy. It says its supposed to help boost bacteria growth and speed up the cycling. Its been a day and its still very cloudy. Should I do a water change abd use Tetra Safe Start instead or just give it more time?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

leave it, leave the lights off for a few days, be patient, it not an overnight process, keep you ammonia level up to about 4ppm, if you have no fish in it yet use jeys blast off household ammonia..


----------



## Geradmg513 (Oct 26, 2012)

weedkiller said:


> leave it, leave the lights off for a few days, be patient, it not an overnight process, keep you ammonia level up to about 4ppm, if you have no fish in it yet use jeys blast off household ammonia..


I do not have any fish right now. Would it be better to add some danios for the cycle or do the ammonia thing?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

some would do a fish cycle, myself i dont like to make fish suffer so i do a fishless, this is probably one of the best explanations on how to do it http://www.fishkeeping.co.uk/articles_51/fishless-cycling-article.htm
it has a calculator at the bottom to help you know how much ammonia to add too, i would take it to 4ppm of ammonia, idealy keep ammonia trace moning and night till you see nitrites then just add ammonia in the morning once a day till nitrites 0 then test your nitrates, you will probably need a large water change to get nitrates down.
test your tapwater for nitrates too as you may need a reverse osmosis water and dechlorinated tapwater mix to get levels down if the tapwaters high.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am not so sure about using ammonia while using a biological bacteria booster...it may well kill the booster..i would add a couple of fish and leave it alone...it should be all cleared up within the next few weeks.


----------



## Geradmg513 (Oct 26, 2012)

lohachata said:


> i am not so sure about using ammonia while using a biological bacteria booster...it may well kill the booster..i would add a couple of fish and leave it alone...it should be all cleared up within the next few weeks.


Any suggestions on fish or how many? I'd rather not add ammonia honestly.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have corys that are very hearty so I would recommend two or three of those, and special blend is what I'm currently using. I just switched two weeks ago from API brand. It smells god awful but it won't cloud your water and it was recommended to me from two different people at my two favorite aquarium stores so i believe that it works pretty well.


----------



## Geradmg513 (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8161

This stuff?


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

yep, and from what I've heard it's been around the longest too. Anyways, my fish are happy and healthy with it, maybe yours will be too


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

adding ammonia 24hr after a boost is fine, just dont add no more boost once you start with the ammonia


----------

